

It's Hard To Sell Free - kenpratt
http://blog.atomicbrawl.com/blog/2014/01/25/its-hard-to-sell-free/

======
Peroni
_...and hoped that we could design a monetization system that didn’t exploit
our players._

 _...we haven’t yet reached a level of revenue to even sustain operating
expenses for the game_

This all suggests you're generating _some_ revenue but you don't mention how.
Advertising? I'm genuinely curious.

I'm in a relatively similar predicament albeit an entirely different product.
I run [http://hackerjobs.co.uk](http://hackerjobs.co.uk) with a good friend
and it's been free to post for almost two years now. The site is generating
more users & advertisers every week through word of mouth alone and at some
point, if the site is to grow appropriately, we'll have no choice but to
monetise it and I'm dreading it to be honest.

~~~
davidroetzel
> This all suggests you're generating some revenue but you don't mention how.

AB is a card/board game hybrid. You can collect cards and experiment with
different decks. You get additional cards for regular logins and of course for
playing.

AB offers both a subscription and the possibility to buy different amounts of
gems. Subscribers get additional cards for every login, win or loss. Gems can
be used to buy additional cards.

------
tmikaeld
I just played this game, and i really like it!

It is like an online RTS mixed with Munchkin.

I don't mind paying for a good game, but buying "into" games are a problem -
as described. Maybe add the possibility to either? Launch two options, play
your way up or "sell" the game as a package deal.

------
davidroetzel
Slightly off topic, but I wanted to chime in to say that I enjoy Atomic Brawl
very much. I like both the game and the technical execution. If you haven't
already, give it a shot!

~~~
kenpratt
Thanks, David! Happy to hear you're enjoying it :)

